# Broke G Shock Strap



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone know how to fix a broken G shock strap (DW900), the bit that's broke off is the part where you feed the strap under.

Or is it just as well do buy another watch?

Thanks in advance


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

suggsy said:


> Does anyone know how to fix a broken G shock strap (DW900), the bit that's broke off is the part where you feed the strap under.
> 
> Or is it just as well do buy another watch?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can get replacement Casio straps for he G-Shocks.

Bit confused about "the part where you feed the strap under" - can you post a picture of what the problems is??

Another alternative to the Casio straps is to get the adapters that would let you use a Nato type strap.

I have mine on a Maratac strap:


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks It's fixed now,it was just the little 'hoop' you put the strap through after you buckle up the watch which keeps the strap from flapping around. I was thinking of one of those adaptors they look good on a maratac/nato


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I've sourced replacement g shock straps from Amazon USA & UK - if you still want one I'd suggest looking there! :nerd:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

:lol: You mean you broke a keeper. I thought you meant you broke part of the lug or something similarly critical.


----------

